# help plz



## 14austin14 (Dec 20, 2008)

Im having trouble with foxes and coyotes taking my bait but not trpping the trap. Any suggestions?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

What kind of set are you using?

What size trap are you using?

Can you see which way the animal is working your set from?

If using a dirthole, how deep did you make the hole?

Where is your trap located in relation to your bait?


----------



## 14austin14 (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm using a dirthole about 6 inches deep and about 9 inches back from the trap


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

are you edding the trap properly, this may sound silly but you need to have it set so that it doesnt wiggle at all, and completely covered and something so the dirt doesnt get underneath the pan


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Coyote buster is right about bedding your trap solid. I like to make my dirt holes as deep as reasonably possible and not any wider than I have to. A hole that's only 6 inches deep makes it easier for the animal to get your bait. The more time he spends trying to get your bait the better the chances are that he will step on your pan.

You should be fine with your trap position for coyotes as long as it is offset from the hole by 3 to 4 inches. For fox I like to get my trap up right against the hole and off set it by a couple inches at the most. My fox catch went up when I started setting close to the hole.


----------



## jjames (Jan 6, 2009)

In addition to the above stated advice, be sure that you place some sort of natural backing to the set. A dead chunk of wood or large rock may be used so long as the coyote can see over it. Place this tight against the back edge of the hole. This will cause the coyote to work the set from the front(where your trap is).


----------

